# Old Man's War coming to television



## Michael Colton (Aug 6, 2014)

Scalzi's _Old Man's War_ is being turned into a television show by Syfy channel.

_Edit:_ for those that wince at the source, Scalzi himself linked to this article on Twitter so it is safe to say it is accurate.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 6, 2014)

Sounds interesting. This is still on my to read list.


----------



## Bick (Aug 8, 2014)

I think this would make a good movie, as it's quite a short, cinematic book.  A TV series seems a bit much - unless the TV series were to go beyond the first book.  I'll certainly look out for it though - good news.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm guessing they would go beyond that first book.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 8, 2014)

I wince at the fact that SyFy is involved.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 2, 2014)

Definitely interesting.  What about his novel Red Shirts , isn't that being adapted for Television as well?


----------

